# John Deere LX 176



## johndeerelx176 (Sep 24, 2012)

Won't start, seems like its not getting fuel, fuel pump, it turned over by the key after I bypassed the safety switch under the seat. But now it won't turn over. That be the battery low? I'd like to know ASAP thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Have you tried jumping directly to the starter,to see if it rolls over ?
If it does,it could have a blown fuse,or a bad solenoid.
Also,check the battery for full charge.


----------



## johndeerelx176 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yea I jumped over my the starter, fuses are good, turns over just it's not getting gas, are the 14 hp Kawasaki engines fuel injected? Maybe fuel injectors clogged up?


----------



## AshJD (Oct 6, 2012)

those models are not generally fuel injected


----------

